# NY to FT. Lauderdale by ICW



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

Saw ad for trip down the Intercoastal Waterway on 45''Sail Boat, stopping in different Towns & Cities. About 2 week trip, cheap price too....includes food...check it out.....www.YachtAreal.com


----------

